

Lying to yourself - johnfn
http://blog-johnfn.herokuapp.com/entry/2

======
systemtrigger
I loved this and ended up reading your other post, CoffeeScript and Learning
Languages, as well as several on your Github blog. Willpower and You're Using
Caffeine Wrong were favorites too. Keep writing please. :)

